# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Callum Logan

## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced the casting of two new male characters as Kylie Platt's bad boy ex Callum and Michael Rodwell's son Gavin are both joining Weatherfield.

Actor Sean Ward has landed the role of Callum and has already started filming with the soap in scenes with Paula Lane, who plays Kylie.

Sean Ward as Callum in Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Sean Ward as Callum

Callum's arrival will come after Kylie seeks him out for the first time in years, wanting answers about their son Max's medical condition following his ADHD diagnosis.

The ex-convict is billed as a character with "good-looking charm and a dark edge", who soon lures Kylie back into her old life.

Speaking of his new role, Ward commented: "I am delighted to have been given this unique opportunity to join such a brilliant and much-loved show. It is a great honour and it will be a professional challenge to play bad boy Callum. I'm very much looking forward to working closely with Paula."

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn explained: "Sean is already pulling off that holy grail of creating a character that, whilst dark and dangerous, also has a truly infectious charm and he's going to be a fantastic character."

----------

Glen1 (17-08-2014), swmc66 (14-08-2014)

----------


## LostVoodoo

How have two people with very dark hair like Kylie and Callum created Max aka The Blondest Child In The World?

----------


## Perdita

I was as blonde as Max when I was his age ... got darker as I became an  adult ....

----------

mariba (30-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street introduces a new bad boy later this week as Kylie Platt tracks down her old flame Callum Logan.

Kylie (Paula Lane) seeks out Callum in her old neighbourhood as she wants answers over their son Max's ADHD diagnosis, but it doesn't take long for Callum to drag her back into some bad habits.

With Kylie at a low ebb following recent problems at home, she later meets up with Callum for a second time and asks him for some speed - sending her back into the downward spiral of drug addiction.

Here, Sean Ward - who plays Callum - reveals what viewers can expect from his character and the upcoming storyline.

How would you describe Callum?
"Callum is a local bad boy from an area just outside of Weatherfield who has recently come out of prison. He's a guy who likes a challenge and he's fearless!"

What does he do with himself? 
"Callum has lost his way somewhere along the line. He's a drug dealer and that's how he earns a living. I think a lot of it is to do with him being able to have and maintain power and control - that's why he sells drugs. I think Callum quite likes selling to people who are worse off than himself as it makes him feel better about his own life." 

Do you know much about his family life and his friends?
"As of yet we don't know much about the Logan family or even if he has much to do with them, but we do meet a number of Callum's close friends and allies in the Dog and Gun pub during my first scenes. All of Callum's mates feature in Kylie's past, so when she comes looking for Callum she gets to see some old faces as well." 

Do you think there's any good in Callum, or is he all bad?
"I do believe there's some good in him. I think deep down he thinks he's genuinely giving Kylie what she wants and is making her happy. I don't think he believes that she's happy back in Weatherfield and I think he believes he's making her feel like herself again. She's the only person he's ever really loved and cared about."

Has he thought about Kylie a lot since they split up?
"Yes, he's definitely missed having her around and he's definitely thought about her a lot too. I don't think he ever really thought she'd just walk back into his life so easily or that one day she'd just turn up in the pub, certainly not after such a long time." 

What is their history?
"They were together for a good while. I think they were the couple everyone in the area knew about. I imagine it was a tumultuous relationship - they are both quite feisty, so I think there were a lot of alcohol-fuelled arguments on a day to day basis! But he did genuinely love Kylie. I think she's the only girl that has ever matched him and that could rise to the challenge." 

Has Callum ever been a dad to Max, even for a short time?
"He's never been a father figure to Max, no. I think Kylie left before he got a chance to. He got arrested and was sent to prison, so I think that kind of put an end to any opportunity Callum might have had to be a dad to his son." 

Coronation Street's Max and Kylie
Â© ITV
Max and Kylie

Has he ever considered going to find Kylie and Max himself?
"Yes, I think he probably has thought about going to find Kylie and I'm sure he's probably dwelled on the past. But at the same time, Callum's also self-centred and he cares about himself too much to even try and be a proper dad to a son that he's never really known. 

"I think Kylie turning up again has given Callum an 'in' and it's suddenly become easier for him now that she's back on the scene. He's not going to let her go so easily this time."

Will Callum be surprised by how much Kylie has changed?
"It will be a shock when he finds out she's married and has another child, but at the same time I don't think he'll believe it. Callum's got his own idea of who Kylie is and what kind of girl she is, no matter what she's pretending to be to other people. He won't believe that having a ring on her finger will have changed who she is at heart. 

"I think Callum will be able to use how well he knew Kylie back in the day to control her and play a few mind games. Callum will tell Kylie that she can't hide from him - he knows her too well." 

Can you tell us about Callum's first scenes at the pub in Kylie's old neighbourhood?
"Callum actually sees Eva first as she's sat on her own with Macca, Callum's mate. Obviously Callum has no idea that she's there with Kylie and that she's Kylie's friend. He sees this stunning blonde woman who's never been seen before in the pub. She looks a bit out of place! 

"Callum's straight over there to talk to her, before Kylie comes out of the toilet and they lock eyes. I think it's shock after that. The dimensions completely change. Callum has a cheekiness to him and his attitude towards Kylie at that moment is, 'I knew you'd always come back!'"

What happens next?
"He then plays it cool and cheeky! He knows exactly how to get under Kylie's skin and how to wind her up. He's very good at it!

"The first time she sees Callum again, there's a lot of people around, a lot of old faces that she's catching up with and Callum almost takes a bit of a back seat while she's talking to them all but never once does he take his eyes off her. He occasionally drops in the odd comment, trying to unnerve her." 

At what point does Kylie tell him that she's married and has a daughter now too?
"It's over a casual game of pool! I know Callum is extremely surprised that she has another child. He thought she really struggled with Max when he was a baby, so he never thought in a million years that she'd have another one. 

"I think Callum is intrigued that she has this 'fake' life, as that's how he views it. He knows that's not who Kylie is and doesn't believe she could have changed her ways that much. He's not convinced by the 2.4 family set-up she's got. Kylie's still her feisty self at heart and he knows he can tap into it." 

Does Callum think Kylie has come back for him and for the life she left behind?
"Callum plays it that way. He winds her up by telling her that he knows that she's come back for him. He knows that something's not right with her and something's up. He doesn't believe that Max is the only reason she's come back. 

"I don't think Callum is all too bothered about Max, but seeing Kylie makes him realise that he wants her back and he knows there are flaws in the life she has now, or else why would she go backwards? I think he hopes that he'll be able to talk her into his way of thinking so that she starts to see the holes in her life with David." 

Kylie is under a lot of pressure at home. Does Callum pick up on that and on her vulnerability? 
"Eventually yes. He starts to see that she's under a lot of pressure and that a lot of it comes from herself - she's trying to be someone she isn't and be the perfect mum. Then when she comes back to her old life and her old mates, who all put her on a bit of a pedestal, she almost relaxes into herself again." 

What is Callum's reaction when Kylie asks him for drugs?
"He's shocked at first and he uses it again as more ammunition to have her where he wants her. He uses it against her by saying that things can't all be rosy at home if she needs drugs from him. Callum likes to be in control, so this is a way in which he can control her." 

Does Callum take drugs himself?
"No, I don't think he does. I reckon he knocked that on the head while he was in prison. Now he knows how in control of people he can be and he relishes that." 

Callum gives Kylie the wrap of speed she so desperately wants. 
Â© ITV
Callum gives Kylie the wrap of speed she wants

Does Kylie still fancy Callum?
"I'm undecided on that as of yet. There's definitely something that draws them to one another. But then again I think Kylie has just got far too much going on in her head for her to even process the thought of another fella as well, on top of all her other worries!"

Do you think Callum could be a good dad to Max if he was given the opportunity?
"Yes, I do actually. At the minute I don't think he cares all that much about having Max in his life, but I think that would change if he was given the chance to get to know him. I think he could love the pair of them."

Will Callum cause trouble for Kylie and the Platts?
"The way he's going, I'd say yes! He knows what he wants and he won't stop at anything to get it."

Can you tell us about your audition?
"My audition was with Paula Lane, so I was really nervous! I did my research into Kylie Platt and her background, so I went prepared. I wanted to know as much as possible about Kylie. I knew to expect a feisty character! 

"A couple of days after my audition, my agent got a call to say I'd got the job! It was all very fast. I was at home on my own at the time - I always seem to be on my own when I get the call! I think I did a quick lap of the house in excitement! It wasn't too long after that that I started filming."

Did you have input into dressing Callum?
"I spoke to the costume department before I started. I knew he was a bit rough round the edges but I didn't want him to be a stereotype. He's 26 so he's not a young lad who knocks around parks. It was things like that that I talked through with the costume department."

What's it been like to work with Paula?
"Amazing. She's looked after me massively - there's a lot to learn. It's a huge family here at Corrie and everyone's been so welcoming, but Paula especially has helped me work everything out - from blocking scenes to looking at next week's schedules. The whole experience of working on the show has been incredible so far and I hope everyone really enjoys the storyline and the character."

----------


## swmc66

Do not like this addition to Corrie. He looks and acts like a pimp

----------


## Dazzle

> Do not like this addition to Corrie. He looks and acts like a pimp


I think he's meant to lol.  We need a good bad boy in Corrie.  The only one we have at the moment is Rob, who I've never really taken to (and is leaving soon anyway).  Whether Callum will fill the gap we'll have to wait and see.

----------

swmc66 (07-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

him and his pub and estate looked straight out of shameless

----------

swmc66 (07-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

he contract been extended and he will arrive on the street and set his sights on katy

----------

Dazzle (20-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> he contract been extended and he will arrive on the street and set his sights on katy


I think that's good news as I like him so far.  It's too early to tell if his character will work out long term though.  The producers obviously think he will.

----------


## swmc66

oh no

----------


## Dazzle

> oh no


Ha ha...you really don't like him, do you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> he contract been extended and he will arrive on the street and set his sights on katy


Katy will ruin him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

No doubt, Callum will father another baby .... seems contraception is not something folk in soap operas know much about  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (23-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

he will probably get Katy on drugs

----------


## Perdita

I hope she is more sensible than that but yes, that could very well be  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bad boy Callum Logan will grow closer to his son Max as he spends time with him in an upcoming storyline.

Sean Ward, who plays Callum, was spotted filming on location with youngster Harry McDermott, who plays Max, earlier this week.

Callum meets his son Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX

Callum meets his son Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX

During the filming in Manchester, it appears that Callum meets Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time as he bonds with his son.

While full details of the storyline are currently unclear, this latest turn of events won't be good news for the Platt family given Callum's drug-dealing and violent nature. 

Although Kylie (Paula Lane) has already warned Callum to stay away from her son, the show's executive producer Stuart Blackburn recently hinted that Callum could have rights as Max's biological father.

Callum meets his son Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX

Callum meets his son Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event last month, Blackburn said: "There is some incredibly moving, powerful stuff. I think all of you know that there will come a point where, for obvious reasons, Kylie vanishes.

"The story doesn't end there because, by then, David will have wound up Callum, who is not only Kylie's violent ex but is also the father of Max. 

"He will do anything he can to get payback from David. We might also find that he has a few legal rights over Max as well given that he is his natural father." 

Callum meets his son Max in the park and begins to make up for lost time
Â© Rex Features / MCPIX

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV.

----------

swmc66 (06-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Sean Ward is to become a permanent fixture on the cobbles after landing a one-year contract, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The actor has impressed show bosses with his portrayal of bad boy Callum Logan, who has been appearing on screen since early October.

Callum was originally only brought into the show to facilitate the temporary departure of his old flame Kylie Platt, but Corrie's team have now decided to make him a regular character.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn revealed the news to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards on Saturday evening (November 15).

Blackburn explained: "On Sean's first day of shooting, I got texts about him from five of the actors and four of the crew, which has never happened before. They were saying, 'This kid is brilliant'. He's going to be staying for a lot longer."

Kylie meets Callum 
Â© ITV
Callum with Kylie in Coronation Street

Discussing his new one-year deal, Ward added: "I'm very excited. I only found out myself a week ago. There's a lot that we can do with Callum, so I was praying that the writers could see that!"

Paula Lane, who plays Kylie, has now gone on maternity leave as she is expecting her first child. She will remain on screen until Christmas, when Kylie's recent mistakes are expected to catch up with her in dramatic fashion.

----------

maidmarian (16-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

That means more screen time for Kylie. Oh no

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sean Ward has hinted that viewers could see a softer side to his character Callum Logan as his paternal instincts for son Max kick in.

Callum had a crucial role in the breakdown of Kylie Platt's (Paula Lane) marriage to David over Christmas. As David (Jack P Shepherd) steps up his plan to find his wife next week, Callum continues to play games with him.

Sean Ward as Callum Logan in Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Sean Ward as Callum Logan

However, as David worries about his lack of legal parental rights over Max, his fears are compounded when he discovers that Callum has introduced himself to the youngster. 

Ward said: "He's still getting to know Max and each time he sees him, he gets a little bit closer to actually wanting to get to know his son. 

"I think he slowly starts to see himself in Max and vice versa and Max really seems to look up to Callum. I think he sees him as the cool guy that brings him cool presents and doesn't tell him off and drives a nice car. 

"Callum's never felt adored before and he's not had that family love before, so his paternal instincts will kick in. Callum is intrigued when he hears Max calling David 'David', and not dad. He then realises that the 'dad' spot is still open and he can use that against David."

Discussing whether fans will see a softer side to Callum as he grows fonder of Max, Ward said: "Possibly! Whether that's through Max or through some trouble that Kylie ends up in, I don't know. 

"I think if either of them were found to be in danger, you would see Callum step up to the mark. It would hurt him."

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn recently confirmed that Callum will fight David for Max in a custody battle which will pave the way for Kylie's return.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015), maidmarian (20-01-2015), parkerman (20-01-2015), sarah c (20-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> However, as David worries about his lack of legal parental rights over Max, his fears are compounded when he discovers that Callum has introduced himself to the youngster.


Confirmation that David never formally adopted Max.  That makes sense since the latter's always called David by his given name.  I wonder why the adoption storyline was never followed up?

----------


## maidmarian

> Confirmation that David never formally adopted Max.  That makes sense since the latter's always called David by his given name.  I wonder why the adoption storyline was never followed up?


There are contradictions in the story
throughout- website/publicity statements
etc.
But I think the real reason it was never
properly sorted was it- it didnt need to be.
So adoption mentioned but just left 
unfinished (or for assumptions to be
made )as far as viewers concerned
and it wouldnt really have mattered too
much.

Til they needed an exit Story for Kylie
- so brought Callum in on short contract-
he was more popular / better actor than
expected-so decided to extend his contract
and need reason to keep character in show
-so confuse issues on the adoption-
thinking viewers wont notice- and give
Callum more storyline.

there doesnt really seem to be attention
to continuity in recent years.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> there doesnt really seem to be attention
> to continuity in recent years.


I'd agree with that overall but since in this case it's never been said onscreen (at least that anyone on this forum can remember) that Max was formally adopted by David, then I don't think it's that much of a contradiction.  It certainly doesn't compare to Tim forgetting to read!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Max with David, for all his faults David is a good dad

Callum did not bother to track Max down until Kylie came looking for him for drugs and him wanting to know Max now seems more to one up on David and annoy David imo 

I hope we hear David talk to Nick or Eva or Gail about that he forgot and never finalised Max's adoption as we the viewers all assumed he did or that Kylie forgot to sort it out

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2015), lizann (21-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

[\Quote] I hope we hear David talk to Nick or Eva or Gail about that he forgot and never finalised Max's adoption as we the viewers all assumed he did or that Kylie forgot to sort it out[/QUOTE]

Probably Kylie will be blamed( or take the
blame) as part of rehabiliting the character
on the actress's return from maternity
leave.

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## parkerman

From Wiki: 'In accordance with the official ITV website, David is listed as Max's adoptive father.  Although the adoption has been discussed in previous storylines, this has never been confirmed onscreen. The character continues to be credited with the surname "Turner". '

So, as clear as mud then.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015), Glen1 (21-01-2015), lizann (21-01-2015), maidmarian (21-01-2015), tammyy2j (21-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

.......................

----------


## Dazzle

> From Wiki: 'In accordance with the official ITV website, David is listed as Max's adoptive father.  Although the adoption has been discussed in previous storylines, this has never been confirmed onscreen. The character continues to be credited with the surname "Turner". '
> 
> So, as clear as mud then.


I think we'll just have to accept that although David and Kylie agreed that he should adopt Max they never actually got around to doing so (unless we're given another explanation).

----------


## parkerman

It's interesting though that it is the ITV's official website that is saying David has adopted Max. They might have to amend that once the Court battle begins!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's interesting though that it is the ITV's official website that is saying David has adopted Max. They might have to amend that once the Court battle begins!


Agreed.

What I think may have happened is that the Corrie team decided that David should adopt Max but since the adoption was never confirmed as having been finalised on screen, and since they wanted to extend Callum's role, they've decided to use that loophole for a custody case.  

I'm happy to let it slide since it I think it has the potential to be a good storyline.

----------

parkerman (21-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> It's interesting though that it is the ITV's official website that is saying David has adopted Max. They might have to amend that once the Court battle begins!


I'm sure David said it was all official now at some point in 2013. I'll see if I can find a clip. As Dazzle (I think it was) in the other thread, Callum's lack of consent to the adoption may be a loophole if the producers actually go as far as to care about the credibility of this storyline. If Callum is listed on the birth certificate, Kylie probably forged his consent as Callum would have to have agreed to the adoption (unless a court ruled that it was in Max's best interests to allow David to adopt him, which I doubt as I believe that's rare.)

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm sure David said it was all official now at some point in 2013. I'll see if I can find a clip. As Dazzle (I think it was) in the other thread, Callum's lack of consent to the adoption may be a loophole if the producers actually go as far as to care about the credibility of this storyline. If Callum is listed on the birth certificate, Kylie probably forged his consent as Callum would have to have agreed to the adoption (unless a court ruled that it was in Max's best interests to allow David to adopt him, which I doubt as I believe that's rare.)


I dont think.Callum would have had to
agree unless he had Parental Responsiblity.
The court ignore his wishes.
We dont know for certain but it seems
unlikely Callum did have Parental
responsiblity based on what can be
surmised.
there is a pic from episode 8208"david
suggests adopting Max" but no text
available- that I could find

----------


## Dazzle

> As Dazzle (I think it was) in the other thread, Callum's lack of consent to the adoption may be a loophole...


I did indeed say that on the David and Kylie thread, but since writing that I read the following spoiler on page 2 of this thread:-




> However, as David worries about his lack of legal parental rights over Max...


which suggests to me that there was no adoption.  In truth, either explanation could work.

I'll be interested if you can find a clip of the adoption being confirmed as official, Kim, as it would help clear our confusion a little.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

> I dont think.Callum would have had to
> agree unless he had Parental Responsiblity.
> The court ignore his wishes.
> We dont know for certain but it seems
> unlikely Callum did have Parental
> responsiblity based on what can be
> surmised.
> there is a pic from episode 8208"david
> suggests adopting Max" but no text
> available- that I could find


For children born on or after 1 December 2003 in England (which obviously Max was,) a father automatically has PR if he is listed on the birth certificate. Hence Callum's consent would have been needed for the adoption (unless the court decided otherwise) if he's named. 

There is another credible way around this, I think, in that Callum may not be listed on the birth certificate but can demand a legally recognised DNA test (so someone official checks that the swabs come from Max and Callum.) When he's shown to be the father, he can be listed on the certificate and go to court for custody, despite never being named on the document before. It may still apply even if the adoption went through, as Callum would gain PR from the test and had never agreed to give it up or lost it by order of the court. 

I haven't had time to search for clips yet but it's on my list  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There is another credible way around this, I think, in that Callum may not be listed on the birth certificate but can demand a legally recognised DNA test (so someone official checks that the swabs come from Max and Callum.) When he's shown to be the father, he can be listed on the certificate and go to court for custody, despite never being named on the document before. It may still apply even if the adoption went through, as Callum would gain PR from the test and had never agreed to give it up or lost it by order of the court.


I like that theory.  Good thinking Kim!  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

Hasn't it already been establshed that Callum is shown on the birth certificate as the father?

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Hasn't it already been establshed that Callum is shown on the birth certificate as the father?


well- Mr Blackburn has said so! and
quite recently

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> well- Mr Blackburn has said so! and
> quite recently


Ive found an interview with Stuart
Blackburn dated 12/01/15 with
Digital spy with various updates on
Corrie and he says " we know Callum
is Maxs father and he is on the birth
cerficate"
various posters have referred to it
since inc Swmc66 and I think this
fact affected some peoples thinking
about how story may progress.
there are posts on David& Kylie thread
and also.Callum thread on subject of
Max- so may add to any confusion.
Im sorry cant do links. Thought the interview
had been carried across to this forum
but cant find at the mo.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), parkerman (22-01-2015), swmc66 (06-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Hasn't it already been establshed that Callum is shown on the birth certificate as the father?


Ha ha, I forgot about that! This subject has become extremely confusing!  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (22-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

I heard that Callum takes a liking to Sarah which is returned. Particularly if Callum is telling the truth about his mum, it's starting to make a bit more sense as to how this could get so far. Sarah is bound to tell Callum about the E that Beth got hold of.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2015)

----------


## swmc66

katy is stupid

----------

Dazzle (07-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> katy is stupid


She needs to get some self respect.

----------


## Perdita

> Ive found an interview with Stuart
> Blackburn dated 12/01/15 with
> Digital spy with various updates on
> Corrie and he says \" we know Callum
> is Maxs father and he is on the birth
> cerficate\"
> various posters have referred to it
> since inc Swmc66 and I think this
> fact affected some peoples thinking
> ...


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ht=Corrie+2015

----------


## Perdita

> Ive found an interview with Stuart
> Blackburn dated 12/01/15 with
> Digital spy with various updates on
> Corrie and he says \" we know Callum
> is Maxs father and he is on the birth
> cerficate\"
> various posters have referred to it
> since inc Swmc66 and I think this
> fact affected some peoples thinking
> ...


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ht=Corrie+2015

----------


## tammyy2j

Sean Ward has spoken about Callum Logan's upcoming romance with Sarah-Louise Platt for the first time, tipping the returning character as a good match for the bad boy.

Corrie's producer Stuart Blackburn recently announced that Sarah-Lou will embark on a surprising relationship with Callum when she returns to Weatherfield in a few weeks' time.


Callum has caused many problems for the Platt family in the past few months and is currently challenging David for custody of Max, but that won't stop Sarah-Lou (Tina O'Brien) from falling for his roguish charms.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the TRIC Awards yesterday (March 10), Ward said of the storyline: "It's quite exciting. That's the Coronation Street I remember with Sarah-Lou in it. For her to be back in it now and me to be dating her is a bit crazy for me, but very enjoyable.

"Tina is so professional. She said she was nervous for the first scene, and then it's like she's never been away. And I think that's because of the family that we are on Coronation Street, that I've been accepted into. It is just so easy to slip back into it."


Asked whether Callum's interest in Sarah-Lou is really genuine, he replied: "Half and half. I mean there's the element that it's David's sister and that's going to help Callum's way on the street, but she's very feisty and he needs someone to match him, and I think Sarah-Lou is the girl to do that."

Ward confirmed that he will have a role to play in Kylie Platt's return storyline when she finally arrives back in Weatherfield in May. Paula Lane, who plays Kylie, is currently on maternity leave but is expected to start filming again this month.

Speaking of his co-star's comeback, he said: "I can't wait. That again is a massive privilege to be a part of her entrance storyline, because I was only technically drafted in for her exit and they've kept me on, so I'm very excited to see how they bring Paula back in."


Discussing future hopes for Callum, Ward also admitted that he is keen to keep the character as a bad boy.

He said: "I think as a whole, just being able to play the bad boy is the dream come true. So every day when I get in and put on all the black clothes, I'm like, 'Right, let's go and be a horrible guy'. They're much more fun than the rom-com guy!

"I think the street needs a bad boy, so hopefully we'll keep him as a bad boy."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sean Ward has admitted that his bad boy character Callum Logan may have a shelf life.

Callum was introduced to the cobbles last October to facilitate Paula Lane's temporary exit as Kylie Platt, but producers later decided to keep him as a permanent character and handed Ward a one-year contract.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning today (April 13), Ward expressed his excitement over the role but admitted that Callum may not be able to stick around forever.

Reflecting on his time with the show so far, he explained: "I never expected this. I've been trying to get to this - I've been acting since I was 12, so I do feel like I've been banging on the door for ages and Coronation Street have given me the opportunity and the platform.

"My mum and my sister are both solicitors, my uncle's a headmaster, so they're all on that side of things. With me working in the bar industry, I think a lot of people thought, 'Is it going to happen?' But they've always supported me."

Discussing Callum's future, he continued: "Paula is coming back - I think she's back on at the beginning of the summer. I obviously know as a villain, there's some sort of a lifespan for him. So I know there might be an end in sight for Callum, but either way I think it's going to get a hell of a lot more intense way before that happens."

Are Sarah and Callum about to be caught out?
Â© ITV
Callum with Sarah in Coronation Street

Tonight's Coronation Street double bill (April 13) sees Callum finally win over his latest love interest Sarah Platt as they get steamy on the sofa at Number 8.

Asked whether he joined a gym to prepare for stripping off on screen, Ward laughed: "I'm so bad, the only 'Jim' I know is my uncle! I was warned that was going to happen and I still never joined the gym. I think I might have to now, I can't be a skinny bad boy forever!"

----------


## lizann

callum is a camp as christmas

----------

Brucie (15-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Callum said last night he was in prison so the mediator or courts will know this when deciding the best option as carer and guardian of Max 

I am not sure how long he was in prison or for what, I would guess drugs

----------


## maidmarian

> Callum said last night he was in prison so the mediator or courts will know this when deciding the best option as carer and guardian of Max 
> 
> I am not sure how long he was in prison or for what, I would guess drugs


I presume that the mediator will also know about
Davids prison sentence for injuring Gail.

They wont know about various attempts on other
family members-leaving E tabs where Bethany could
find them. Setting fire to house with Grandpa Ted
in it. Attempt on Nicks life last year etc etc.

Drug dealing or endangering life or attempted
murder of various family members.

Probably need the Judgenent of Solomon not
a mediator.!!

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

I still think David is better dad for Max

----------

lizann (21-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Callum said last night he was in prison so the mediator or courts will know this when deciding the best option as carer and guardian of Max 
> 
> I am not sure how long he was in prison or for what, I would guess drugs


I think Callum went to prison for punching a judge.

I agree that David is the better father for Max (by a slim margin), but he might not be on paper (as MaidMarian details above) and he couldn't keep his cool in the mediation sessions which will count against him too.

----------


## lizann

does he actually want his son or david, still think callum fancies david

----------


## Dazzle

> does he actually want his son or david, still think callum fancies david


No he doesn't fancy David.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

He wants Max, but I'm not sure if it's genuine or just to wind David up.

----------


## Perdita

Just to wind David up because he knows he can ... once Kylie is back he will lose interest in his son

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No he doesn't fancy David. 
> 
> He wants Max, but I'm not sure if it's genuine or just to wind David up.


 he does he is as camp as christmas

----------


## Dazzle

> Just to wind David up because he knows he can ... once Kylie is back he will lose interest in his son


I read an interview with the actor who plays Callum who said he falls in love with Max after spending time with him.  I've seen no evidence of this yet though so I'm dubious about it actually happening.

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine this to be typical part time syndrome - if he had to be responsible for Max 24/7 he would run a mile

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Sarah wont be able to handle max and bethany!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sean Ward: âIâm a skinny, hairy, weirdly shaped Irish manâ
â¦and his mates call him Cheesestring. Nevertheless, Weatherfieldâs new bad boy has still got viewers all of a fluster. He talks finding fame, on-screen snogs, and being in touch with his spiritual sideâ¦
Since he stepped onto the Coronation Street cobbles in October last year, itâs fair to say Sean Ward, 26, has shaken things up a bit.
Playing bad boy drug dealer Callum Logan, heâs sent the Platts into turmoil by revealing heâs Maxâs real dad, which has caused all sorts of problems for Kylie, David and the rest of the family.
In the next few weeks itâll crank up a notch, with Callum going to court in a custody battle with David. Manipulative, selfish, yet definitely a bit of alright, the girls love him, the guys want to be him, and much to our delight, Callum is now on the Street to stay.
Sean is visibly nervous to shoot his first-ever magazine cover, but once heâs in front of the camera itâs so easy for him he could strut out of Royâs Rolls straight onto a catwalk. Brooding, handsome, sexy (OK, weâll stop now), we can confirm heâs also polite, charming and funny.
He talks very enthusiastically about the new flat heâs been able to afford (namely the kitchen, heâs ecstatic to have his own kitchen), and goes all gooey when telling us the Corrie tune always reminds him of his late Grandma.
This is a rags-to-riches story too â he was once the barman in the pub where the Corrie cast would drink after filming. He always hoped ex cast member Georgia May Foote would pop in for a drink. (She did once, on his night off.) Heâs now dating her in real life, and is drinking on the other side of the bar with the cast.
Dreams can come true. Sean talks ladies, boozing and being a scally (his words).
Callum is a very bad boy, do you share any qualities with him?
I share his cheekiness. I do love playing him as I get to relive my naughty youth through him. But Iâm not a bad person at all, no.
Are the Corrie fans nice to you? Baddies can get a lot of stickâ¦
Itâs split down the middle, itâs team Callum or team David. I think a lot of people want to see David Platt get his comeuppance, so being able to play that role has been the dream.
Do people advise you on what you should do to David?
Oh yeah. I get told to knock him out. Theyâll say, "Slap David, but leave the kid alone!" As if Iâd do anything to Max!
Callum has a lot of unattractive traits, whatâs your worst?
Iâm too spiritual. Iâm constantly trying to tell people weâre here for a reason. I believe everything is vibrations of existence. "Dream, believe, achieve" is my mantra.
Being the spiritual type, weâre guessing youâve never been in any trouble then?
Oh, Iâve had my moments. I jumped out of a plane without insurance, does that count? Iâve always wanted to smash up a TV, but I donât have the balls.
Youâve been lucky enough to snog Georgia May Foote and Tina OâBrien on screen, are your mates jealous?
My mates arenât, but people on the street seem to be. I went for a sausage roll the other day, and the bloke behind the counter seemed annoyed and said, "I canât believe you get to kiss Tina OâBrien!"
You were pretty much naked when you snogged Tinaâ¦
My first on-screen snog and my top was off. Plus Iâm a skinny, hairy, Irish, weirdly shaped man. My mates call me Cheesestring because Iâm so gangly. It was quite daunting knowing 8 million people were going to see my love rug.
Half my Twitter followers said they liked it, then the other half were saying, "Iâve totally gone off him now Iâve seen the hair." Iâll never watch that scene, I donât think I can.
How did you prepare for it?
I did a cheeky 20 press-ups just to feel like I might have a tiny bit of muscle. It was probably just 15 actually â 20 is a bit much for me.
All good considering a year ago you were pulling pints for the Corrie castâ¦
Yeah, and ironically, the bar was called Almost Famous. It was a secret, hidden bar and the cast members would always come in. To think Iâm on the other side of the bar with them now is just mad.
Who were the regular boozers there?
Mikey North (Gary) and Antony Cotton (Sean) came in a lot, but Iâd just chat to them normally, not treat them as if they were stars.
Did you not tell them you were an aspiring actor?
Never. I didnât tell anyone in the whole place. When I got the role in Our Girl I said to my boss, "I need time off to go to Africa because Iâm an actor." He thought I was lying and said, "Whatever â make some JÃ¤gerbombs."
Did you go back to work after filming?
I went to Birmingham with my dad to do some tarmacking for a bit, I had to get out of working in the bar. Then I got the call confirming I was going into Corrie. He was buzzing I had the job, but he was let down I wouldnât be staying with him.
Oh, yes. I did a film when I was 12 called Cheeky. I was told Iâd never have to go to school again by a lot of people I looked up to. Then the film went straight to DVD and I had to go back to school.
Trust me, kids are mean. They said Iâd never even made a film. But my family helped me stick at it. If Iâd made it too young I think Iâd have gone mad with the fame. Everything happens for a reason.
Did you get your family together to watch your first Corrie debut?
We all watched it at my cousinâs and had a little party. I was dared to run down the street to their neighbours who were also watching Corrie and slap my face against the window to scare them. But again, I didnât have the balls.
Do you get recognised a lot more now?
Yes, and itâs very strange. Thereâs no training for becoming a household name.
Any weird fan experiences?
I was looking at watermelons in Morrisons and these two lovely older ladies started shouting, "You actually are handsome, arenât you?" Then they asked, "Can I touch you?" so I popped a few buttons open, stood near my watermelons and that was that.
Have you found it easier meeting ladies since youâve been on the telly?
I could do, but Iâve decided not to. My friends have benefited, though. Iâve had my fair share of ladies. Iâve had my years. Iâm older now and looking to take the next step.
Are people nice on Twitter?
People are so x-rated itâs shocking. You wouldnât even be able to print it, so Iâll describe it as "lovely offerings". But I use Twitter for things I like. I love space and stars. Did you know the police and hospitals put more people on when itâs a full moon?
Erm, weâre not sure we didâ¦
Well, they do. Weâre all connected with the moon. But you should use Twitter for positivity, not just selfies.
Best perk of being on the show?
Being able to get my mum a cleaner.
What would you be doing if Corrie hadnât happened?
Working in a bar, covered in burger grease with a beer in my hand. In the next 10 years, I hope to have directed a few films and be on my way to playing the next James Bond.
Bad boy or big softie? We quiz Sean...
Have you ever been in a fight?
Yes. I was much younger. Did I win? I think I did. Lads just fight and get up in the morning and itâs fine. Girls keep it going for months.
When was the last time you were drunk?
St Patrickâs Day. I had a full day of it, where you get to 8pm and you think itâs midnight.
To coin your phrase, whatâs the biggest scally item of clothing youâve ever owned?
I used to try and be a scally on purpose when I was a kid. My mum used to say I was far too good-looking for it. I used to tuck my trousers in my socks, and Rockports were the cool shoes. If you had some, you were in the inner circle of respect in the scally world.

----------


## Perdita

Callum is going to get extremely bad. We won't water him down"
"Weâve lulled you all into a false sense of security over the last couple of weeks," says the actor, as he hints at fresh trouble for the Platt family
If you thought that bad boy drug dealer Callum Logan had already cast a malevolent shadow over the Platt house, then apparently we haven't seen anything yet.
"Heâs going to get extremely bad," actor Sean Ward revealed to RadioTimes.com. "Weâve lulled you all into a false sense of security over the last couple of weeks when weâve seen him flirting with Sarah. But Kylie's returning â she has no idea that thereâs a custody battle or that Callum is even around. And Callum will do anything to get her back. Weâre not going to water him down."
Next week's episodes of Coronation Street will see Callum use underhand tactics to discredit David at a custody hearing, a move that will anger the Platt family even further.
Speaking on the red carpet at last night's British Soap Awards, Ward also commented that despite his character's on-screen bravado, he himself was initially nervous about taking on one of Corrie's most famous clans. "At first, I was kind of daunted. But now, I put on the black jacket and I'm like, 'Come at me, Gail! Give me your best, Mrs McIntyre!'"
Although Ward lost out to Doctors's Jessica Regan in the Best Newcomer category, he still feels thankful for the turnaround in his fortunes since joining the soap last year. "It's my birthday and I'm standing here at the British Soap Awards. This time last year, I was working in a burger joint, so a lot can happen in a year. Never give up."
But with fame comes increased attention and Ward admitted that this part of the job took him by surprise: "Nothing can prepare you for the level of attention. Thereâs no training for that. Even if I have to run to the shop, someone might still want a selfie. Youâve always got to be on the ball. But I love chatting to people so it doesnât bother me."
However, it does seem that the line between fiction and reality can get blurred. "The odd person is scared of me. Iâll see people lingering in a club and Iâll say, 'you can come over. Iâm not horrible, really.'"

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2015), maidmarian (17-05-2015), swmc66 (19-05-2015), tammyy2j (17-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Callum is going to get extremely bad. We won't water him down"
> "Weâve lulled you all into a false sense of security over the last couple of weeks," says the actor, as he hints at fresh trouble for the Platt family


I like the sound of that.  They do need to up the stakes for him to be a credible villain.  :Ninja:

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2015), tammyy2j (17-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So all he really wants is Kylie back

----------

swmc66 (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Cannot see what he sees in Kylie. Anyway Callum is not a credible villain as his two sidekicks are comical.

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Anyway Callum is not a credible villain as his two sidekicks are comical.


I'm wondering if they've made Callum such a low-rent criminal on purpose.  I read a comment on another site that said would-be gangsters like him are ten-a-penny in Manchester.  Apparently Sean Ward's even got the Manc walk down to a tee. It makes sense of his posturing and gun gestures etc.

----------

swmc66 (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Your right about the walk

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

One of the newest soap magazines has a caption dangerous affair with a picture of Callum and Bethany

----------


## swmc66

I dont thonk they will have an affair. The media often put misleading headlines

----------


## Perdita

I can imagine that they will  have a fling ... Callum is using her to get the dirt on what is happening in the Platt household and that would be one way to keep her interested in spilling the beans ....

----------


## swmc66

Is she 14? I kind of like Callum so hope they do not go down that route. I had hoped the character stayed on the street.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I know she is 14 but Sarah-Louise was a mum when she was that old ..... history repeating itself????

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, I know she is 14 but Sarah-Louise was a mum when she was that old ..... history repeating itself????


At least Sarah had sex with a boy about her own age, not a man twice her age.  I'm with Swmc and I hope they don't go down that road as it'd ruin Callum.  :Nono:

----------

maidmarian (10-06-2015), swmc66 (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> At least Sarah had sex with a boy about her own age, not a man twice her age.  I'm with Swmc and I hope they don't go down that road as it'd ruin Callum.


I absolutely agree, I also hope they don't go down that road but somehow it would not surprise me if they did ...  :Nono:   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (10-06-2015), swmc66 (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## maidmarian

> At least Sarah had sex with a boy about her own age, not a man twice her age.  I'm with Swmc and I hope they don't go down that road as it'd ruin Callum.


I  hope not too. But as end result seems to
be - to eventually re-unite David & Kylie-
after much drama- Then no doubt the
story will probably be written to discredit
Callum -to "improve " David.

Two young people ( albeit.  under- age)
is as you say a completely different situation
to one with a big age difference. Then there 
is possible abuse -if not a criminal offence.
One way of disposing of Callum. Though he
is quite popular-so may wish to keep him.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), swmc66 (10-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Then there 
> is possible abuse -if not a criminal offence.
> One way of disposing of Callum. Though he
> is quite popular-so may wish to keep him.


I quite like Callum - in a love to hate kind of way - but no way would I want him to stick around if he slept with a minor.  It'd be statutory rape wouldn't it?

----------

maidmarian (10-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can imagine that they will  have a fling ... Callum is using her to get the dirt on what is happening in the Platt household and that would be one way to keep her interested in spilling the beans ....


I think she has a crush on him and while the character is only 14, she looks older, but if Callum does sleep with her is an offence as she is a minor

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), lizann (10-06-2015), maidmarian (10-06-2015), Perdita (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bad boy Callum Logan cuts a menacing figure during confrontation with Kylie Platt's pal Gemma Winter
He will stop at nothing to get custody of his son Max now his ex-girlfriend Kylie Platt has made a comeback to Weatherfield.
And Coronation Street's resident bad boy Callum Logan (Sean Ward) is naturally up to no good again in an upcoming episode of the ITV soap.
The drug dealer is seen making a mysterious phone call as he waits on the cobbles for Kylie's close pal Gemma Winter (Dolly-Rose Campbell) to arrive.
When the blonde knocks on the window of his vehicle, Callum orders her to get in before having a seriously heated discussion with her.
Gemma has been letting Kylie (Paula Lane) stay with her since she returned to the street following a sixth month-disappearance.
The blonde, who grew up on the same estate as Max's troubled mum Kylie, appears to have got on the wrong side of soap bad boy Callum judging by their confrontation.
Callum's antics have been going from bad to worse in recent weeks.
The hunk, who has struck up a romance with Sarah-Louise Platt, has roped her teenage daughter Bethany into his illegal schemes, persuading the 14-year-old to act as his drugs mule.
It seems that custody of his son Max isn't the only thing Callum will be fighting Kylie's estranged husband David Platt for - since he also sets his sights on winning back his former girlfriend.
Sean recently teased that viewers were set to be shocked by Callum's behaviour in upcoming weeks.
'Heâs going to get extremely bad', the actor told RadioTimes.com. 'Weâve lulled you all into a false sense of security over the last couple of weeks when weâve seen him flirting with Sarah [Platt].
'But Kylie's returning â she has no idea that thereâs a custody battle or that Callum is even around. And Callum will do anything to get her back.'

----------

lizann (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

sean was in ireland for club opening with actress who played katy, could be a couple now

----------


## Dazzle

> sean was in ireland for club opening with actress who played katy, could be a couple now


Yes they have been for a while.

----------


## lizann

> Yes they have been for a while.


  i was sure i read she dumped her long term fella for hollywood

----------


## lizann

> Yes they have been for a while.


  i was sure i read she dumped her long term fella for hollywood

----------


## Perdita

Seen pictures of them both at some award ceremony not so long ago ...

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

If you look at Georgia's Instagram it's full of pictures of them together.

----------


## Perdita

> If you look at Georgia's Instagram it's full of pictures of them together.


Can't see it, Dazzle   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> If you look at Georgia's Instagram it's full of pictures of them together.


Can't see it, Dazzle   :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> Can't see it, Dazzle


Did you try clicking on the words "Georgia's Instagram"?  I made it into a hyperlink (you can tell because the words are blue).

Anyway, here's a link to the most romantic photo of them (it won't let me post the photo itself):

https://instagram.com/p/3Btg8Sy_x6/?...=georgiamay112

----------

lizann (15-06-2015), Perdita (15-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Now I can see it, thank you and yes, it is a very romantic picture ...  :Heart:

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So he does not sleep with Bethany. He just gets her to be a drug mule. Did'nt David get her to do that?

----------


## Kim

I find Callum's "heavies" even more ridiculous because one of them is the same girl that I presume is supposed to be Kylie's best friend (Gemma.) Could they not be bothered to pay for another guest character? Callum can't be that clever/intimidating if he hasn't worked out that Kylie was with Gemma for a time and Gemma hasn't buckled and told him herself. Also, I'm surprised the fact that she ended up in hospital at the end of last year and has seen what Kylie's now going through hasn't got her thinking twice.

----------

Perdita (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> So he does not sleep with Bethany. He just gets her to be a drug mule. Did'nt David get her to do that?


I think.David hid some Ecstacy tabs in one of Bethanys
dolls when she was younger.She took one and nearly
died.

Some years ago.Steven ( Audreys son)  offered
David a job in his business abroad.Sarah found
out - was angry- planted drugs on David -
Steven found out.He then gave job to Sarah
which is when she went to Madrid.

Cant thing of any other instances at the moment!!

But they are not exactly the Waltons- are they?

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

> I think.David hid some Ecstacy tabs in one of Bethanys
> dolls when she was younger.She took one and nearly
> died.
> 
> Some years ago.Steven ( Audreys son)  offered
> David a job in his business abroad.Sarah found
> out - was angry- planted drugs on David -
> Steven found out.He then gave job to Sarah
> which is when she went to Madrid.
> ...


She went to Milan but otherwise you are correct, MM   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> I think.David hid some Ecstacy tabs in one of Bethanys
> dolls when she was younger.She took one and nearly
> died.
> 
> Some years ago.Steven ( Audreys son)  offered
> David a job in his business abroad.Sarah found
> out - was angry- planted drugs on David -
> Steven found out.He then gave job to Sarah
> which is when she went to Madrid.
> ...


She went to Milan but otherwise you are correct, MM   :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (16-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does David just leave Callum wandering so freely into his house he should bar him and Sarah Louise, why cant Callum wait outside for Max

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I think there are a few of us asking the same question

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), lizann (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

callum has his own key to david's house and heart  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maidmarian

> She went to Milan but otherwise you are correct, MM


Thanks- typo- I knew it was Milan!
Ms are always trouble!!!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------

Perdita (16-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> callum has his own key to david's house and heart


I was reading a discussion the other day .

Is the next big Corrie romance

Timbo.& Kevin

OR

David & Callum.??!!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I was reading a discussion the other day .
> 
> Is the next big Corrie romance
> 
> Timbo.& Kevin
> 
> OR
> 
> David & Callum.??!!


I'd say Tim and Kevin the way Tim was carrying on in last night's episodes.  Maybe Sally was right to be jealous, especially now Kevin's single again...

----------

maidmarian (16-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Callum Logan shows the lengths heâs willing to go to in order to win his war with the Platts in next weekâs Coronation Street.
When Bethany Platt calls at his flat, the drug dealer explains heâs got work to do but suggests she accompanies him, leaving her delighted.
Callum dupes an unsuspecting Bethany into buying a stash of drugs on his behalf from a dodgy, tattoo-covered thug.
As Bethany accepts the package, Callum secretly films her on his phone, knowing heâs now got all the ammunition he needs against her and her family.
Later, Callum and Bethany meet with Gemma in the Dog & Gun where he proceeds to buy Bethany lots of alcohol before inviting the girls back to his flat.
Seeing another opportunity to get one over the Platts, Callum encourages Bethany to smoke a joint and captures it on his phone.
When Bethany arrives home drunk Sarah suspects sheâs been up to no good, meanwhile Callum admires his photos of Bethany, telling Gemma they could prove very useful.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), maidmarian (15-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## swmc66

So he needs to blackmail a kid. I hope Bethany learns her lesson and changes her ways. Hope Sarah learns a lesson too. I cannot stand the pair.

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), tammyy2j (16-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> So he needs to blackmail a kid. I hope Bethany learns her lesson and changes her ways. Hope Sarah learns a lesson too. I cannot stand the pair.


I can't stand Sarah.  At least Bethany's stupidity can be excused by her age.  What's Sarah's excuse?

----------


## tammyy2j

Be great if Bethany was playing Callum too and had evidence of his drug dealing and revealed all at the court case for Max helping David and Kylie

----------


## Dazzle

> Be great if Bethany was playing Callum too and had evidence of his drug dealing and revealed all at the court case for Max helping David and Kylie


That'd be a great twist but I doubt she's that clever.

----------


## Kim

Isn't this kind of evidence inadmissible in court? Another suspension of reality in this storyline?

----------

Dazzle (16-07-2015), tammyy2j (17-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

s this the end for Coronation Street's Callum? Drug-dealing bad boy makes a hasty getaway with his passport
Coronation Street drug dealer Callum Logan has never shied away in the face of danger.
But that trend looks set to end, with Callum (Sean Ward) seen grabbing his passport and making a hasty getaway in dramatic scenes set to air soon.
Weatherfield's resident bad boy looks furious as he snatches his passport from Gemma Winter before kicking her out of his car and speeding off into the distance.
Rose Campbell) is one of the best friends of Callum's ex-girlfriend Kylie Platt.
While the pair have argued in recent weeks, Gemma appears to be helping Callum out as she hurriedly hands him his passport as he waits on a dirt track.
After grabbing the ID he dumps Gemma, who is wearing a skimpy white top, blue jacket and baggy trousers, out of his vehicle.
that the Weatherfield drug dealer is trying to make a quick getaway after Kylie and David Platt try to stitch him up.
Hunky Callum recently struck up a romance with Sarah-Louise Platt and roped her teenage daughter Bethany into his illegal schemes, persuading the 14-year-old to act as his drugs mule.
Callum was fighting David for custody of his son Max, but actor Sean recently teased viewers by revealing he could also set his sights on winning back Kylie.
get extremely bad', the actor told the Radio Times.
'Weâve lulled you all into a false sense of security over the last couple of weeks when weâve seen him flirting with Sarah [Platt].
'But Kylie's returning â she has no idea that thereâs a custody battle or that Callum is even around. And Callum will do anything to get her back.'

----------

maidmarian (24-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Callum Logan will get his comeuppance for his brutal attack on Jason Grimshaw next week.

Following Jason's beating, Callum's young son Max prepares to go to the police and tell them what he saw. Realising the net is starting to close in on him, Callum stoops even lower and blackmails teenager Bethany Platt once again.

However, Callum's actions will finally catch up with him when Tony - who upon learning the extent of Jason's injuries and who was responsible - drags Callum into a ginnel and beats him up.

Here, Sean Ward - who plays Callum - discusses his character's awful behaviour and reveals why he thinks he has finally met his match in Tony.

Does Callum feel as though the net is closing in on him in the wake of his attack on Jason?
"Yes, inside I think he's starting to lose his nerve a little bit. He would never want anyone to know that though. I think Callum knows he needs an alibi for the attack, and fast. Callum needs to find a safety net for himself because the attack got out of hand. It was really vicious - probably more vicious then Callum had intended. I think he had intended to scare Jason but it went beyond that and it spiralled quickly out of control. Callum lost it when he was in the moment."

Is he aware that Max witnessed it?
"Callum didn't know at the time that Max saw it all. But afterwards he quickly knows something is wrong because Max is suddenly terrified of him and won't even go near Callum, whereas before Callum was his favourite person! Callum doesn't flinch and puts on a front claiming it must be something David and Kylie have said to him, but deep down I think Callum is wised up enough to know that it must have something to do with what has happened with Jason."

Do you think he even cares that his son has seen something as traumatic as that?
"I think Callum would be heartbroken if he found out Max had witnessed it all. But more than anything I think he's still worried for himself and what it means for him if Max did witness the attack. Despite the fact that he has developed feelings for Max it's still very much all about himself. He knows that if Max saw what Callum did to Jason then the Platts will have serious ammunition against him, and that's his main concern."

Kylie accompanies Max to the police station to give a statement against Callum
Â© ITV
Kylie accompanies Max to the police station

How does he react when Bethany refuses to give him an alibi?
"He's not happy at all. The net feels like it's closing in and Callum hates feeling out of control of a situation, and with her refusing he feels like he's losing control. Bethany's grown wise to Callum and is cottoning on to his ways - she's not daft. She might have fancied him a bit but she's nobody's fool. Callum knows he has to pile on the pressure if he's going to get her to agree."

What's his plan to coax her into giving him an alibi?
"He's winging it a bit to be honest - he's making up a plan as he goes along. He thinks on his feet and he's reactive. Callum won't stop at nothing and knows that he's going to have to use the only threat he can to get Bethany to agree - and that's her mum. He has to do something drastic." 

Can you tell us about the pictures he shows Bethany?
"Callum basically knows he's going to have to scare Bethany into thinking her mum is in danger so that he can blackmail her into giving him an alibi. He drugs Sarah and gets Gemma to video call him so she can see mum drugged on the sofa at No. 8. Callum tells Bethany that unless she gives him an alibi then Sarah will be in danger. He tells her that whatever happens next is up to her, depending on whether she decides to play ball or not." 

Gemma blackmails Bethany into giving Callum and alibi by showing her a picture of a drugged up Sarah
Â© ITV
Gemma blackmails Bethany

What happens between Callum and Tony in the ginnel?
"At last, Callum will get his comeuppance for putting Jason in hospital. It's what everyone has been waiting for, and it had to come from someone with sheer power who could realistically scare Callum - I don't think it could have been David. Jason tells his dad that he thinks it was Callum who beat him up and because Tony feels as though he's not been there enough for Jason, he takes the opportunity to step up to the plate and stand up for his son."

How does Tony approach Callum then? 
"I wouldn't say he approaches him, it's more that he drags him and throws him around the ginnel like a ragdoll! You see a side of Callum that we won't have seen before - he's still a kid, and as soon as he meets someone who can actually challenge his bravado and fearlessness, he retreats back to that kid. Tony has life experience, a lot more than Callum."

How scared is Callum of Tony?
"Scared, extremely scared. There's a point where Callum does not know how far Tony is going to go and I think Tony has to exercise some restraint not to put Callum in the same place that Callum put Jason! If it wasn't for Liz coming across them in the ginnel, Callum could have been seriously hurt."

Tony catches Callum out and drags him into the ginnel
Â© ITV
Tony catches Callum out and grabs hold of him

Do you think he might have finally met his match?
"At that moment Callum is shocked and cowering - he can't hold any element of bravado or cockiness."

Did you enjoy filming the scenes with Callum and Tony going head to head?
"Absolutely. Both myself and Terence said after we'd finished filming that we felt we'd cranked it up and we wanted it to be really intense and dramatic."

Does Callum have a conscience?
"After meeting Tony and Tony putting him through his paces I think there has to be a part of Callum that has to question his own behaviour - but again it's only because he cares about himself. He doesn't care about Jason, it's more that he's just taken a beating for it and his ego won't allow that. He has no conscience for the Platts, though, even for Kylie who he still wants. He's too venomous towards her for going back to David and wanting someone else when she could have Callum instead. Even though he loves Kylie he's not happy that she could show him up like that."

Callum takes a beating from Tony, who forces him to give up the names of his friends who jumped Jason
Â© ITV
Callum takes a beating from Tony

How did you react when you found out how low he was going to stoop?
"As an actor I was really excited by it - I want the writers to keep giving him that edge and pushing him to see how far he will go."

What's next for Callum? Would you like to see him get his comeuppance?
"To a degree I would - that's why I liked the scenes with Tony because I think he deserves a good slap! But by the end of it I wanted the audience to almost feel sorry for him and to want Tony to withdraw and see him as a little cowering kid. Tony has him in the ginnel for a long time, so I did want the audience to think it was time for Tony to let him go."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz3j8Zwe1ss

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Shame they could have done a lot more with this character, but obviously his life on the street is going to be cut short now.

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Shame they could have done a lot more with this character, but obviously his life on the street is going to be cut short now.


Callum will be in the live episode next month.  I wonder if that'll be his last appearance one way or another?

----------


## tammyy2j

We never saw his genuine love and care for Max

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Callum will be in the live episode next month.  I wonder if that'll be his last appearance one way or another?


I hope so, I think his life on Corrie must come to an end now, he should be exposed as unfit father and have only supervised access to Max, if that is what he wants, certainly no custody and after he has shown what a nasty brute he can be, he needs to either get locked up for a long time or get killed and I donÂ´t often say that about a character  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

After tonights episode i want to see the back of him

----------


## Cheetah

We all hate Callum but I think Sean Ward is a brilliant actor - he even had the walk - I think his portrayal of Callum was pretty close to the mark.

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2015), Perdita (23-08-2015), sarah c (23-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> We all hate Callum but I think Sean Ward is a brilliant actor - he even had the walk - I think his portrayal of Callum was pretty close to the mark.


Yes, I like Sean Ward too.  It's a pity in a way that Callum's gone too far to be redeemed now.

----------

maidmarian (05-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I like Sean Ward too.  It's a pity in a way that Callum's gone too far to be redeemed now.


 could he go farther please like kill bethany, sarah and kylie too

----------


## lizann

> Yes, I like Sean Ward too.  It's a pity in a way that Callum's gone too far to be redeemed now.


 could he go farther please like kill bethany, sarah and kylie too

----------


## Perdita

Looks like theres some unmissable episodes coming up!! A while ago i posted some pics which shown Callum getting his passport quick time from Gemma and trying to flee the country - judging by the end of this video im wondering if this is what leads to Callum trying to make a getaway...

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xp...0b&oe=55E02271

----------


## swmc66

Great a few episodes without Callum and the Platts

----------


## Dazzle

It seems the general consensus among online Corrie fans is that Callum will probably be killed off during the live episode (which is only a couple of weeks away now).

----------

maidmarian (07-09-2015), Perdita (06-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Let the police have him.  Plenty of crimes to go at!

----------

tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

where is his mother who was at the mediation

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I had a thought about the possibility Callum will be murdered in the live episode.

The Platts hiring Tony to convert their garage is very convenient timing.  Gail's insistence on an en-suite bathroom (which I assume would involve digging underground for plumbing purposes) also raises my suspicions.  What if someone (one of the Platts, Tony or Jason) kills Callum and disposes of his body under the floor of the garage conversion?  The characters involved all hate Callum and would likely agree to keep the secret.

Would Gail be able to live in a room if she knew a body was buried beneath it though?  I doubt it, so I think she wouldn't be in on the secret.

Anyone like this theory?

----------

lizann (09-09-2015), maidmarian (08-09-2015), Perdita (09-09-2015), sarah c (09-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I had a thought about the possibility Callum will be murdered in the live episode.
> 
> The Platts hiring Tony to convert their garage is very convenient timing.  Gail's insistence on an en-suite bathroom (which I assume would involve digging underground for plumbing purposes) also raises my suspicions.  What if someone (one of the Platts, Tony or Jason) kills Callum and disposes of his body under the floor of the garage conversion?  The characters involved all hate Callum and would likely agree to keep the secret.
> 
> Would Gail be able to live in a room if she knew a body was buried beneath it though?  I doubt it, so I think she wouldn't be in on the secret.
> 
> Anyone like this theory?


A year later then he is dug up  :Stick Out Tongue:  maybe Max kills him

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> A year later then he is dug up  maybe Max kills him


Yes, there would always be the lingering possibility of the discovery of the body, which would lead to an explosive fallout that would rock the cobbles...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

ellie2 (18-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015), parkerman (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, there would always be the lingering possibility of the discovery of the body, which would lead to an explosive fallout that would rock the cobbles...


And will change the lives of the residents for ever  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), ellie2 (18-09-2015), lizann (09-09-2015), parkerman (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

.


> and will change the lives of the residents for ever

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, there would always be the lingering possibility of the discovery of the body, which would lead to an explosive fallout that would rock the cobbles...





> And will change the lives of the residents for ever


i

Oi! They're my lines.... :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015), Perdita (09-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I had a thought about the possibility Callum will be murdered in the live episode.
> 
> The Platts hiring Tony to convert their garage is very convenient timing.  Gail's insistence on an en-suite bathroom (which I assume would involve digging underground for plumbing purposes) also raises my suspicions.  What if someone (one of the Platts, Tony or Jason) kills Callum and disposes of his body under the floor of the garage conversion?  The characters involved all hate Callum and would likely agree to keep the secret.
> 
> Would Gail be able to live in a room if she knew a body was buried beneath it though?  I doubt it, so I think she wouldn't be in on the secret.
> 
> Anyone like this theory?


Yes-its a good one and fits with other stories.
 I had thought Callum might just "disappear"
not be heard of again- then when there is
a ratiings crisis or a shortage of plots-
hed reappear again and off we go again
with some sort of retcon.

Plumbings a bit dodgy in Soaps. Probably
with blockages within a couple of months
- everything coming up and body found.
Also.the problem of Norriss nose-Im sure
hed smell something -if no one else did
and lot of people stand/talk etc round 
that area.

Finding bodywould be useful if they wanted 
to get rid of another character by having 
blame for murder put on them.

If they want rid of Callum and no comeback
-body needs to be were very little chance
of it being found for long time.
I know most people want Callum punished
and he is bad. But there are other very
similar characters- who arent!

 I think in the end -it will be what suits
producers purpose most - justice in
short term or longer term possibilities?

I think if I was involved would like brighter
"partners" in the enterprise!

just seen other posts made- but send this
anyway.

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## sarah c

we have already heard that there is a man hole in the garage that needs to be dug out if the conversion can go ahead?

what a convenient ready made grave  once done?

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> we have already heard that there is a man hole in the garage that needs to be dug out if the conversion can go ahead?
> 
> what a convenient ready made grave  once done?


Yes, I've read about the man hole since writing my post yesterday.  It adds even more weight to the theory that the Platt garage will become Callum's grave...

Of course, we don't even know for sure the live episode will be Callum's last appearance, but all indications so far are that it'll be the climax of the storyline one way or another.

----------


## lizann

callum was a failure, he will never be a legendary corrie villain like richard, tony, terry, alan or jez so don't care who kills him

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), tammyy2j (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> callum was a failure, he will never be a legendary corrie villain like richard, tony, terry, alan or jez so don't care who kills him


The other "villians"inter-acted with a variety
of characters / personalities whereas Callum
was mainly with the Platts -some of whom
have themselves been "dumbed-down" to
make their stories believable?!

So that limits what they can write for
the character- who hasnt really turned
out as forecast?!(.imo)

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), tammyy2j (11-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Brucie

> could he go farther please like kill bethany, sarah and kylie too


Swap Kylie for Robert in that hit list and you've got a deal!!

----------


## Cheetah

A man hole - a hole for a man? Maybe - but I think we're being sent on a false trail - it is a bit like the body under the patio in Brookside - anyone remember that? - maybe they'll be a bit more imaginative. But then - as has been discussed elsewhere soaps do copy each others story lines.  Do we know if Callum can swim? Maybe he'll get pushed into the canal and drown. Maybe he'll run into the path of the Metrolink - they did use a tram in Blackpool once to kill off a villain - Metrolink is a modern version - just a suggestion. I really can't think of anything that hasn't already been done other than him spinning in ever decreasing circles and vanishing up his proverbial  - but the effects would be very difficult on a live production.

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), Perdita (11-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Yes i remember that. Maybe they bury him in gails new extension

----------


## swmc66

Just saw other posts which say same thing. Tony and jason will cover up. But later years body could end up being dug up.

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Just saw other posts which say same thing. Tony and jason will cover up. But later years body could end up being dug up.


If it is the way the story goes swmc- which it
probably will - I doubt it will be too far in the
future- taking into.account the plumbers!!

tho my favourite is a mysterious disappearance
of Callum-
( mentioned a while ago) followed
by a reappearance when ratings boost needed!

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Perdita

> Just saw other posts which say same thing. Tony and jason will cover up. But later years body could end up being dug up.


Not something I want to see happening   :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> tho my favourite is a mysterious disappearance
> of Callum-
> ( mentioned a while ago) followed
> by a reappearance when ratings boost needed!


I do agree there's plenty more storyline potential for Callum in the future, so Cheetah may very well be right that the garage conversion and manhole are red herrings.  It'd be nice if the storyline ended unpredictably for once.

The only problem is the character hasn't exactly been popular with Corrie fans, so he's no ratings booster.  However, with different writers (and perhaps a recast), he could be an entertaining future villain who'd cause endless more trouble for the Platts.

----------

lizann (12-09-2015), maidmarian (12-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I do agree there's plenty more storyline potential for Callum in the future, so Cheetah may very well be right that the garage conversion and manhole are red herrings.  It'd be nice if the storyline ended unpredictably for once.
> 
> The only problem is the character hasn't exactly been popular with Corrie fans, so he's no ratings booster.  However, with different writers (and perhaps a recast), he could be an entertaining future villain who'd cause endless more trouble for the Platts.


I agree about the lack of popularity.Have 
brought back "villians " before.
The problem is they havent written him
as either as a " proper villain" or made his
 redeeming feattures  believable.

I think Swmc summed him and his cohorts
 up in the early.days as  kind of low- level
Manc would-be gangsters with strange 
walks But she has lived there!

They should have made him a real.villian
from the start or more sympathetic character.
People do like villians-  at least in Soaps.!

But theres always retcons and recasts!!??

----------

Dazzle (12-09-2015), swmc66 (13-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## lizann

was that his mother with him who picked up max

----------


## Dazzle

> was that his mother with him who picked up max


Yes, I thought it was very strange that the actress popped up for such a blink-and-you'll-miss it appearance.  Perhaps a scene where she had lines was cut?

----------


## parkerman

> Yes, I thought it was very strange that the actress popped up for such a blink-and-you'll-miss it appearance.  Perhaps a scene where she had lines was cut?


 Oh, I thought she was the nurse at the school putting Max in the car. Shows what I know!

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Oh, I thought she was the nurse at the school putting Max in the car. Shows what I know!


 did callum tell max don't get sick in his mam's car

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Oh, I thought she was the nurse at the school putting Max in the car. Shows what I know!


 did callum tell max don't get sick in his mam's car

----------


## Dazzle

> Oh, I thought she was the nurse at the school putting Max in the car. Shows what I know!


I actually think you're right.  It's unlikely they'd get the actress back just to put Max in the car.




> did callum tell max don't get sick in his mam's car


Yes he did, but Callum was in the driving seat and his mum wasn't shown getting into the car, so on reflection I think parkerman's correct that it was the school nurse.

----------

lizann (13-09-2015), parkerman (13-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

it was waste we didn't see more of callum parents, yes seems parkerman theory of school nurse or teacher is correct then

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2015)

----------


## swmc66

It so looked like his mum. I thought it was his mum. I thought he took her as Max may have made a scene otherwise. Needt to see the clip again. Agree that Corrie could have done more to make Callum long term character.

----------


## swmc66

It was school staff

----------

parkerman (13-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Seems odd for a teacher or assistant staff to take their handbags with them to put a child into a car ....  :Ponder:

----------


## Kim

I'm starting to have second thoughts about whether I think Callum will be killed off over the 60th. Corrie, unlike EastEnders, doesn't seem to have murderers (although the perpetrator any other crime is seemingly fine) walking around all over the place and they get punished to some extent (even Tracey who was eventually released from jail in a farfetched storyline.) I don't think they would want to make any of the Platts a murderer for that reason, as it would make their departure inevitable. As someone else said, Callum could return in the future and cause no end of problems for them. It was something that occurred to me when it started to look as though David and Kylie would actually give him the Â£20,000. If Callum signed away his rights, he might turn up in the future and claim that they suggested they pay him to do it. The paperwork might then be considered not legally binding and/or he could claim he signed under duress as he had debts. I'm not sure if that would hold in the real world but it should be good enough for a soap that has retconned to accommodate this storyline. 

If Callum does end up under the Platts' garage (nice theory by the way) then I think Tony will kill him. He seems like the kind of character that has a shelf life and who they wouldn't particularly regret disposing of for the sake of a dramatic storyline.

I can't believe we didn't see Max kicking off at the school nurse saying that he didn't want to go with Callum. This Denton seems very convenient all of a sudden, as if they changed/rushed the ending of the storyline. Did Callum buy all those presents with money from a loan shark then?

----------

parkerman (13-09-2015), Perdita (13-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> It so looked like his mum. I thought it was his mum. I thought he took her as Max may have made a scene otherwise. Needt to see the clip again. Agree that Corrie could have done more to make Callum long term character.


It did look like her. It was definitely a different woman putting Max in the car from the one that had phoned Kylie. Callum also said to Max that he'd better not be sick in his mum's car, so I think it probably was her. It sounded as though another door was closing after Max had been put in, so she was probably getting in the front off camera. Perhaps they were originally planning for the storyline to end up in court and booked the actress with that in mind. As I said before, it does have the feeling that something has been changed. Once the actress had been contracted, they wouldn't have been able to cancel her unless she breached the terms.

The actress who played Callum's mum is called Susan Cookson. I tried to check Friday's credits but they've been cut off of the first episode (ITV Player,) which the character in question appeared in.

----------


## Dazzle

I just had a look to see for myself once and for all if it's Callum's mum who puts Max in the car.  It definitely is her, I recognise the actress.

See here at about 19:00:




She must have originally been part of Friday's episodes but something changed as Kim says.

----------

maidmarian (14-09-2015), Perdita (13-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If Callum does end up under the Platts' garage (nice theory by the way) then I think Tony will kill him. He seems like the kind of character that has a shelf life and who they wouldn't particularly regret disposing of for the sake of a dramatic storyline.


Terence Maynard is booked to appear in panto this Christmas, so it's likely he's leaving the show.  The Corrie cast don't generally get time off for panto unlike the EE cast.  It's a shame because I think Tony's come into his own recently and I'd like to see more of him.  He _is_ a character I believe could murder Callum without much remorse.

If Callum's dies it could be a genuine accident, although I don't know why they'd cover it up if that was the case.  Possibly because it looks incriminating?

I'd personally love if it were a conspiracy between David, Kylie, Sarah, Tony and possibly Jason.

----------


## Dazzle

Sean Ward, who plays Callum, says he'll be sticking around Coronation Street for the foreseeable future!  :EEK!: 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...n-ward-6367292

Is this interview designed to put us off the scent, or are all the recent murder clues red herrings?  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), maidmarian (17-09-2015), Perdita (17-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Angel: 


> Sean Ward, who plays Callum, says he'll be sticking around Coronation Street for the foreseeable future! 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/coronation-street-actor-sean-ward-6367292
> 
> Is this interview designed to put us off the scent, or are all the recent murder clues red herrings?


If so-spoilers for following week comm 28/09
have been tampered with also - which might
happen- except posted by Perdita :Angel: 

why would xxxxxx be in fear -if Callum.
killed in live episode?

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2015), Glen1 (18-09-2015), parkerman (17-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> If so-spoilers for following week comm 28/09
> have been tampered with also - which might
> happen- except posted by Perdita
> 
> why would xxxxxx be in fear -if Callum.
> killed in live episode?


 Just what I was thinking when I saw that week's spoilers, mm.

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), maidmarian (17-09-2015), Perdita (17-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> why would xxxxxx be in fear -if Callum.
> killed in live episode?


I've had a look at the spoilers in question, and in reference to the Platts they say:




> The Platts live in fear.
> 
> The Platts try to focus on the future. 
> 
> And the Platts struggle to focus.


...which could mean anything really.  

Perhaps they're living in fear of their crime being discovered rather than living in fear of Callum?  Focusing on the future indicates something has changed, and struggling to focus indicates they're very anxious.

I think it could go either way, but I'm sure the Corrie bosses want the biggest bang for their buck for the live episode.  I was thinking during last night's episode that perhaps the gangster that Callum owes money to (Denton) will kill him?  Callum is undoubtedly terrified of him.  I've no idea why the Platts would cover that up though.   :Searchme: 

What the spoilers do seem to rule out is Callum being arrested and permanently held by the police - because the Platt family would be breathing a huge sigh of relief in that case.

----------

Glen1 (18-09-2015), maidmarian (18-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Despite being spotted on the Coronation Street set, Sean Ward won't be returning to the soap.

Corrie has confirmed that Callum is definitely dead and the actor was just popping in for a visit.

His character Callum Logan was killed by Kylie Platt during the soap's live anniversary show earlier this year.

He was then buried in a manhole under the Platt's garage.

But just in case you thought a miraculous recovery might be on the cards, Ward told Twitter followers that his character was indeed dead.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz3qAIbnwO0

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street actor Sean Ward is reportedly hoping to leave the cobbles behind with a new move to Los Angeles following his devastating split from Georgia May Foote. The pair, who have deleted all pictures of each other from their social media accounts, dated for 7 months after meeting on the set of the ITV drama but less than 2 weeks after Sean was in the audience to see her dance in the Strictly Come Dancing final, Georgia was spotted spending New Yearâs Eve with her dance partner Giovanni Pernice. Now 27-year-old Sean is hoping a focus on his career will help him to move on after revealing to friends that âhe feels like a total mugâ after supporting Georgia throughout the show. "Sean is going to put some distance between what has happened," a source told The Mirror. "Two thousand miles in fact. He feels like a total mug."


So he is definitely dead and wonÂ´t make a sudden re-appearance   :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016)

----------


## JessicaMad

> Former Coronation Street actor Sean Ward is reportedly hoping to leave the cobbles behind with a new move to Los Angeles following his devastating split from Georgia May Foote. The pair, who have deleted all pictures of each other from their social media accounts, dated for 7 months after meeting on the set of the ITV drama but less than 2 weeks after Sean was in the audience to see her dance in the Strictly Come Dancing final, Georgia was spotted spending New Year’s Eve with her dance partner Giovanni Pernice. Now 27-year-old Sean is hoping a focus on his career will help him to move on after revealing to friends that ‘he feels like a total mug’ after supporting Georgia throughout the show. "Sean is going to put some distance between what has happened," a source told The Mirror. "Two thousand miles in fact. He feels like a total mug."
> 
> 
> So he is definitely dead and wonÂ´t make a sudden re-appearance


I was hoping Callum would reappear but I can understand why Sean is keen to get away. Must be so humiliating.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), lizann (10-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Former Coronation Street actor Sean Ward is reportedly hoping to leave the cobbles behind with a new move to Los Angeles following his devastating split from Georgia May Foote. The pair, who have deleted all pictures of each other from their social media accounts, dated for 7 months after meeting on the set of the ITV drama but less than 2 weeks after Sean was in the audience to see her dance in the Strictly Come Dancing final, Georgia was spotted spending New Year’s Eve with her dance partner Giovanni Pernice. Now 27-year-old Sean is hoping a focus on his career will help him to move on after revealing to friends that ‘he feels like a total mug’ after supporting Georgia throughout the show. "Sean is going to put some distance between what has happened," a source told The Mirror. "Two thousand miles in fact. He feels like a total mug."
> 
> 
> So he is definitely dead and wonÂ´t make a sudden re-appearance


 strictly course strikes again

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Former Coronation Street actor Sean Ward is reportedly hoping to leave the cobbles behind with a new move to Los Angeles following his devastating split from Georgia May Foote. The pair, who have deleted all pictures of each other from their social media accounts, dated for 7 months after meeting on the set of the ITV drama but less than 2 weeks after Sean was in the audience to see her dance in the Strictly Come Dancing final, Georgia was spotted spending New Yearâs Eve with her dance partner Giovanni Pernice. Now 27-year-old Sean is hoping a focus on his career will help him to move on after revealing to friends that âhe feels like a total mugâ after supporting Georgia throughout the show. "Sean is going to put some distance between what has happened," a source told The Mirror. "Two thousand miles in fact. He feels like a total mug."
> 
> 
> So he is definitely dead and wonÂ´t make a sudden re-appearance


 strictly course strikes again

----------

Perdita (11-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Callum Logan's murder could come back to haunt the Platts on Coronation Street later this year.

The show's producer Stuart Blackburn has teased that the killer secret could be exposed towards the end of spring.

Callum was killed by Kylie during the soap's live anniversary show earlier last September and was subsequently buried in a manhole under the family garage.

The Platts have since attempted to move on with their lives, but Paula Lane's recent pregnancy news has left fans wondering whether Kylie will eventually be made to pay for her crime.

Speaking to *Inside Soap* about Callum's murder, Blackburn said: "That particular secret will come to light at the end of spring or early summer. 

"But the discovery may not indirectly impact the characters you think."


_That will fit in with Paula Lane going on maternity leave_

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producers have hinted there will be a twist when it comes to discovering the Platt's big secret
Coronation Stree 's Kylie and David Platt will be rocked with fear about their future as the secret about Callum Logan's brutal murder starts to unravel later this summer.
The couple - played by Paula Lane and Jack P. Shepherd respectively - will be left quivering in their boots when the death of the nail technician's ex-boyfriend (Sean Ward) comes back to haunt them and the nasty truth about his body being buried underneath the concrete ground in Gail McIntyre's (Helen Worth) granny annex begins to emerge.
Producer Stuart Blackburn teased: "That particular secret will come to light at the end of spring or in early summer."
However, although Kylie killed Callum when she hit him over the head following a heated row with David's sister Sarah-Louise (Tina O'Brien) last year, Stuart has hinted there will be a twist when it comes to discovering who the murderer is.
Sarah is really struggling with the Platt's secret and the pressure is just getting too much for her
He told Insidesoap magazine: "The discovery may not directly impact the characters you think it will."
Meanwhile, this murder storyline has wreaked havoc for the scriptwriters as they've been forced to shuffle things around after Paula unexpectedly announced two weeks ago she and her husband Tom Shaw are expecting their second child.
The couple, who got married in 2014, already have 13-month-old son Arthur together.

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think that they will go away one weekend and gail will get jason in to do the under floor heating. She will be out when he discovers the body. He will know its callum because of the leather gear. If i was him i would fill it all up with concrete

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## Brucie

Might Jason get conveniently stitched up to create his exit storyline?

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016), tammyy2j (28-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Might Jason get conveniently stitched up to create his exit storyline?


Will Corrie follow like Eastenders and send an innocent to prison, have Platts lie and cover up, I hope not

----------

Brucie (29-01-2016), Dazzle (28-01-2016), lizann (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Might Jason get conveniently stitched up to create his exit storyline?


Sarah cares about Jason so I hope she wouldn't let him take the blame.

I'm wondering from the following quote:




> Stuart has hinted there will be a twist when it comes to discovering who the murderer is.


if maybe Jason discovered Callum still barely alive in the hole and finished him off?  I'd say it's more likely Tony would have done that, but he's gone now and Jason needs an exit story.

----------

Brucie (29-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Sarah cares about Jason so I hope she wouldn't let him take the blame.
> 
> I'm wondering from the following quote:
> 
> 
> 
> if maybe Jason discovered Callum still barely alive in the hole and finished him off?  I'd say it's more likely Tony would have done that, but he's gone now and Jason needs an exit story.


Considering how nervous David, Kylie and Sarah are when they are in the Annex, Jason has not shown any signs of knowing anything about a body being under the concrete part ..

----------

Brucie (29-01-2016), Dazzle (28-01-2016), lizann (28-01-2016), parkerman (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Considering how nervous David, Kylie and Sarah are when they are in the Annex, Jason has not shown any signs of knowing anything about a body being under the concrete part ..


That's true, he wouldn't have been so keen on Gail's under floor heating if he knew Callum was under there.  I wonder what the twist can be, and if it'll involve Jason?  The way it's worded does sound to me as if someone other than Kylie actually murdered Callum.

I suppose it's possible Tony finished Callum off without Jason knowing anything about it?  Or perhaps it's discovered Callum was still alive when the manhole cover was concreted over...  :Ponder:

----------

Brucie (29-01-2016), Perdita (28-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION STREET SPOILER:
Kylie Platt's murder of Callum Logan is set to be exposed this Spring as the police become increasingly suspicious over the drug dealer's disappearance.
The show's boss Stuart Blackburn recently revealed in a press conference that Kylie, David and Sarah will finally face the music over Callum's untimely death and subsequent cover up later this year, but kept exact details of the storyline under wraps.
Viewers know that Kylie (Paula Lane) killed Callum after he tried to rape Sarah (Tina O'Brian) while holding her hostage in her own home last year, and it followed months of him terrorising the family.
But as the police finally look into Callum's mysterious disappearance, will the trio go down for their crime?

_Fits for both Paula Lane and Ryan Thomas to leave ....   I am quite intrigued now_

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2016), maidmarian (29-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I must have misread that scene, I thought he was trying to kill her

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), tammyy2j (31-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I must have misread that scene, I thought he was trying to kill her


I don't think you misread anything.  Sean Ward said in an interview after the live episode that Callum completely lost it and would have killed Sarah if he hadn't been stopped.  He was on top of Sarah when Kylie hit him though, so he might have well have raped her first.

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016), swmc66 (30-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

It says police will start taking disapearance seriously so will they get the sniffer dogs in and then people like the builders get blamed

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), maidmarian (30-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I must have misread that scene, I thought he was trying to kill her


So did I  :Embarrassment:

----------

swmc66 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Callum Loganâs body to be discovered as Kylie Platt leaves
Callum Loganâs body WILL be discovered in coming months it has finally been confirmed â just in time for Kylie Platt to make her departure from the Street.
Viewers have been wondering when the murder secret might come to light, with Callum currently festering under the Platt household after Kylie dispatched him last September.
Currently only killer Kylie, her husband David and his sister Sarah know that Callum is even dead â but all that is set to change when the past comes back to haunt them.
While it is inevitable that the twist will play some kind of part in Kylieâs temporary hiatus from the show as Paula Lane heads off on maternity, producer Stuart Blackburn has hinted that all may not be as it seems with the gruesome discovery.
He said: âThat particular secret will come to light at the end of spring or in early summer. But the discovery may not directly impact the characters you think it will.â
Hmmm, cryptic.
So who will come across Callumâs corpse â and who might take the blame for his murder?
Itâs going to be an interesting few months on the cobbles

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), parkerman (09-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is lining up an unmissable week of episodes later this month, which will see Callum Logan's body finally dug up. 

The ITV soap will air five action-filled nightly instalments packed with twists, surprises and secrets being exposed. The week will cover a dramatic 24-hour period in the lives of Weatherfield's residents, kicking off with Carla Connor preparing to marry Nick Tilsley.

While Carla is determined that her one-night stand with Robert Preston will remain under wraps, the Platts find their lives turned upside down when their own dark secret is dug up.

Things will take a very sinister turn after a dramatic sequence of events leads to the discovery of a body at number 8, and the police are soon knocking at the door.

Viewers will have to tune in to see what the repercussions are for Kylie, David and Sarah but they aren't the only characters who have to face their worst nightmare.

As Carla prepares to head down the aisle, she will become more desperate than ever to stop Tracy spilling the beans about her ill-judged fling with Robert.

Carla's father Johnny will find himself at the centre of the action as the day of the wedding draws closer, determined to ensure that Tracy will not destroy his daughter's big day.

However, when Johnny discovers that Tracy's sabotage has already started, he is forced to resort to desperate measures to keep her away from the ceremony. After arguing with Tracy in the factory, Johnny seizes an opportunity and locks her in the store cupboard. 

Whatever the outcome, Carla's final scenes will be aired during the dramatic week, but whether she marries Nick beforehand is remaining a closely guarded secret.

Coronation Street will air these not-to-be-missed episodes later this month, showing one episode each night.

----------

Dazzle (07-05-2016), lizann (07-05-2016), parkerman (07-05-2016), tammyy2j (06-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

https://youtu.be/k_xbPGUuQbY

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...m-body-trailer

this is for week 16th of may starting

----------


## lizann

https://youtu.be/k_xbPGUuQbY

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...m-body-trailer

this is for week 16th of may starting

----------


## Dazzle

*Coronation Street: David to frame Jason for Callum's murder!

"Jason's thick, so David thinks that hopefully he'll stick his foot in it and incriminate himself somehow," says actor Jack P Shepherd*



A beleaguered Jason Grimshaw is to be put in the frame for the killing of Callum Logan, thanks to the machinations of a devious David Platt.

A murder investigation looks set to be launched in next week's episodes of Coronation Street after Callum's corpse is discovered at No 8. But when the police come calling at the Platts', David is very keen to shift their attention elsewhere.

"There's a scene where David's being questioned by the police and he's getting all the blame. The body's been discovered in his house, so how does he get away with saying that he's not responsible?" explains actor Jack P Shepherd. "David tells the police that there were other people who had a grudge against Callum. And that Jason, who was doing building work at the time, had access to the house."



Viewers already know that Jason is, of course, entirely innocent and that the true culprit is David's wife Kylie, who bludgeoned Callum to death in live scenes shown last September. But does David have any qualms about pointing the finger of suspicion in Jason's direction?

"No, not all. He thinks that something good has come from this. David can now pass it off on him! And there's a chance that it might work. Also, Jason's thick, so David thinks that hopefully he'll stick his foot in it and incriminate himself somehow. Kylie and Sarah feel slightly more guilty than David, but he tries to convince them to roll with this because it's a way to get out of it."

With actor Ryan Thomas set to leave the ITV soap in the coming months, viewers will now no doubt be wondering whether Jason will end up taking the rap for a crime that he didn't commit!

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...callums-murder



Even I'm shocked at David's cold-bloodedness!  :EEK!:   Let's hope Sarah and Kylie can't go through with it...

----------

Glen1 (19-05-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street is lining up an unmissable week of episodes later this month, which will see Callum Logan's body finally dug up. 
> 
> The ITV soap will air five action-filled nightly instalments packed with twists, surprises and secrets being exposed. The week will cover a dramatic 24-hour period in the lives of Weatherfield's residents, kicking off with Carla Connor preparing to marry Nick Tilsley.
> 
> While Carla is determined that her one-night stand with Robert Preston will remain under wraps, the Platts find their lives turned upside down when their own dark secret is dug up.
> 
> Things will take a very sinister turn after a dramatic sequence of events leads to the discovery of a body at number 8, and the police are soon knocking at the door.
> 
> Viewers will have to tune in to see what the repercussions are for Kylie, David and Sarah but they aren't the only characters who have to face their worst nightmare.
> ...


CAn't see her marrying Nick, as she is going to say TA-ra but Nicks not!

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street is lining up an unmissable week of episodes later this month, which will see Callum Logan's body finally dug up. 
> 
> The ITV soap will air five action-filled nightly instalments packed with twists, surprises and secrets being exposed. The week will cover a dramatic 24-hour period in the lives of Weatherfield's residents, kicking off with Carla Connor preparing to marry Nick Tilsley.
> 
> While Carla is determined that her one-night stand with Robert Preston will remain under wraps, the Platts find their lives turned upside down when their own dark secret is dug up.
> 
> Things will take a very sinister turn after a dramatic sequence of events leads to the discovery of a body at number 8, and the police are soon knocking at the door.
> 
> Viewers will have to tune in to see what the repercussions are for Kylie, David and Sarah but they aren't the only characters who have to face their worst nightmare.
> ...


CAn't see her marrying Nick, as she is going to say TA-ra but Nicks not!

----------


## Kissinger

> *[SIZE=\"4\"]Coronation Street: David to frame Jason for Callum's murder![/SIZE]
> 
> \"Jason's thick, so David thinks that hopefully he'll stick his foot in it and incriminate himself somehow,\" says actor Jack P Shepherd*
> 
> 
> 
> A beleaguered Jason Grimshaw is to be put in the frame for the killing of Callum Logan, thanks to the machinations of a devious David Platt.
> 
> A murder investigation looks set to be launched in next week's episodes of Coronation Street after Callum's corpse is discovered at No 8. But when the police come calling at the Platts', David is very keen to shift their attention elsewhere.
> ...




I wonder if any viewers can help with this? 
I can remember John Stape killing some woman and burying her under concrete, where was this, could it be under Gails room~!!  can you imagine the body is not Callums, and he is still in there!!!
Wonder if Kylie is going to crack, as we know she is leaving also?

----------


## Kissinger

> *[SIZE=\"4\"]Coronation Street: David to frame Jason for Callum's murder![/SIZE]
> 
> \"Jason's thick, so David thinks that hopefully he'll stick his foot in it and incriminate himself somehow,\" says actor Jack P Shepherd*
> 
> 
> 
> A beleaguered Jason Grimshaw is to be put in the frame for the killing of Callum Logan, thanks to the machinations of a devious David Platt.
> 
> A murder investigation looks set to be launched in next week's episodes of Coronation Street after Callum's corpse is discovered at No 8. But when the police come calling at the Platts', David is very keen to shift their attention elsewhere.
> ...




I wonder if any viewers can help with this? 
I can remember John Stape killing some woman and burying her under concrete, where was this, could it be under Gails room~!!  can you imagine the body is not Callums, and he is still in there!!!
Wonder if Kylie is going to crack, as we know she is leaving also?

----------


## mariba

He could have put the blame on Tony instead. Too much even from David. Jason hasn't done anything to him. Why?

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Glen1 (19-05-2016), tammyy2j (19-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder if any viewers can help with this? 
> I can remember John Stape killing some woman and burying her under concrete, where was this, could it be under Gails room~!!  can you imagine the body is not Callums, and he is still in there!!!


John Stape buried a body under the factory floor when there was building work going on there.  It was dug up not long afterwards.

----------

Glen1 (19-05-2016), Kissinger (18-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

Actually I think (I hope) that Tony would get the blame instead. Maybe Jason starts to think (for once!) and will remember that Tony wanted Callum dead after he had attacked Jason. So would police swallow that? Kylie would still go as she'd feel so guilty after everything and it would kill their relationship with David when she realised that David lied to police about Jason. I do hope that Jason won't go to prison for this. Throw Tracy there -and this time for good!

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Glen1 (19-05-2016)

----------


## JessicaMad

> Actually I think (I hope) that Tony would get the blame instead. Maybe Jason starts to think (for once!) and will remember that Tony wanted Callum dead after he had attacked Jason. So would police swallow that? Kylie would still go as she'd feel so guilty after everything and it would kill their relationship with David when she realised that David lied to police about Jason. I do hope that Jason won't go to prison for this. Throw Tracy there -and this time for good!


Yes, the whole street should team up and frame Tracy  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), Glen1 (19-05-2016), lizann (19-05-2016), maidmarian (20-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

> John Stape buried a body under the factory floor when there was building work going on there.  It was dug up not long afterwards.


Ah thanks Dazzle, I just could not remember!

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

> John Stape buried a body under the factory floor when there was building work going on there.  It was dug up not long afterwards.


Ah thanks Dazzle, I just could not remember!

----------


## tammyy2j

> He could have put the blame on Tony instead. Too much even from David. Jason hasn't done anything to him. Why?


I would not be surprised for David even pinning it on Gail  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2016)

----------


## alan45

> I would not be surprised for David even pinning it on Gail


Surely as Kylie is leaving Corrie this will be her farewell story.

Im not 100% sure that Callum is dead

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Im not 100% sure that Callum is dead


I'm not 100% sure that anyone who dies in a soap is dead.

----------

alan45 (19-05-2016), lizann (19-05-2016), maidmarian (20-05-2016), Rear window (21-05-2016), tammyy2j (19-05-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

Does anyone else think this body that is found isnt actually Callums? I was reading the spoilers and it say that Sarah sees someone who looks alot like Callum (his ghost supposedly) Also Bethany gets a gift of a secret admirer out of the blue. Callum always used to use/target Bethany to wind the Platts up. Of course it would take some explaining as to how the body found is presumed to be Callum, leading to a funeral. However it is a soap so anything is possible.

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyone else think this body that is found isnt actually Callums? I was reading the spoilers and it say that Sarah sees someone who looks alot like Callum (his ghost supposedly) Also Bethany gets a gift of a secret admirer out of the blue. Callum always used to use/target Bethany to wind the Platts up. Of course it would take some explaining as to how the body found is presumed to be Callum, leading to a funeral. However it is a soap so anything is possible.


 One of the spoilers says that the police have identified CallumÂ´s body ... but then, Weatherfield police or any soap police, come to think .... donÂ´t always get it right, do they  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyone else think this body that is found isnt actually Callums? I was reading the spoilers and it say that Sarah sees someone who looks alot like Callum (his ghost supposedly) Also Bethany gets a gift of a secret admirer out of the blue. Callum always used to use/target Bethany to wind the Platts up. Of course it would take some explaining as to how the body found is presumed to be Callum, leading to a funeral. However it is a soap so anything is possible.


 One of the spoilers says that the police have identified CallumÂ´s body ... but then, Weatherfield police or any soap police, come to think .... donÂ´t always get it right, do they  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## parkerman

> Does anyone else think this body that is found isnt actually Callums? I was reading the spoilers and it say that Sarah sees someone who looks alot like Callum (his ghost supposedly) Also Bethany gets a gift of a secret admirer out of the blue. Callum always used to use/target Bethany to wind the Platts up. Of course it would take some explaining as to how the body found is presumed to be Callum, leading to a funeral. However it is a soap so anything is possible.


Whose body would it be and how would it have got there?

----------


## alcapo11

> Whose body would it be and how would it have got there?


Just a random murder? Its happened before. Also is his body definitely found where it was left?

----------


## alcapo11

> Whose body would it be and how would it have got there?


Just a random murder? Its happened before. Also is his body definitely found where it was left?

----------


## alan45

> Whose body would it be and how would it have got there?


Its a dead war hero who has been living on the Street for years but nobody ever mentioned him. He was involved in that famous menage a trois with Ena Sharples and Minnie Caldwell.  Surely you remember it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Just a random murder? Its happened before. Also is his body definitely found where it was left?


Sean Ward has apparently gone to try his luck in Hollywood so I doubt he's going to appear as Callum again.  Even the Corrie police can't get misidentify a body...can they?

----------


## alcapo11

> Sean Ward has apparently gone to try his luck in Hollywood so I doubt he's going to appear as Callum again.  Even the Corrie police can't get misidentify a body...can they?


Many people didn't think he was good enough for Corrie so I cant see him being popular in Hollywood to be honest.

----------


## alcapo11

> Sean Ward has apparently gone to try his luck in Hollywood so I doubt he's going to appear as Callum again.  Even the Corrie police can't get misidentify a body...can they?


Many people didn't think he was good enough for Corrie so I cant see him being popular in Hollywood to be honest.

----------


## Dazzle

> Many people didn't think he was good enough for Corrie so I cant see him being popular in Hollywood to be honest.


I think he's an OK actor, though maybe miscast in the part of Callum.  I find it difficult to predict who will make it in Hollywood, so - who knows - Sean might get lucky.  His edgy good looks might appeal to a casting director.

----------


## alcapo11

> I think he's an OK actor, though maybe miscast in the part of Callum.  I find it difficult to predict who will make it in Hollywood, so - who knows - Sean might get lucky.  His edgy good looks might appeal to a casting director.


I think he might still come back to film a few scenes maybe even just as a ghost or some sort of vision that Sarah has.

----------


## alcapo11

> I think he's an OK actor, though maybe miscast in the part of Callum.  I find it difficult to predict who will make it in Hollywood, so - who knows - Sean might get lucky.  His edgy good looks might appeal to a casting director.


I think he might still come back to film a few scenes maybe even just as a ghost or some sort of vision that Sarah has.

----------


## Perdita

> I think he might still come back to film a few scenes maybe even just as a ghost or some sort of vision that Sarah has.


If they had planned for him to appear towards the end of the Callum storyline, he might have filmed those scenes already

----------


## Dazzle

I think Callum's well and truly dead.  

He's passed on. He's no more.  He's ceased to be.  He's expired and gone to meet his maker.  He's a stiff.  Bereft of life, he rests in peace. He's pushing up the daisies.  His metabolic processes are now history.  He's kicked the bucket.  He's shuffled off his mortal coil.

He's an ex-Callum.

 :Ninja:

----------

alan45 (25-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I think Callum's well and truly dead.  
> 
> He's passed on. He's no more.  He's ceased to be.  He's expired and gone to meet his maker.  He's a stiff.  Bereft of life, he rests in peace. He's pushing up the daisies.  His metabolic processes are now history.  He's kicked the bucket.  He's shuffled off his mortal coil.
> 
> He's an ex-Callum.


hmmm somehow I can detect some doubt in your belief  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> hmmm somehow I can detect some doubt in your belief


You know me too well!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (24-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Just a random murder? Its happened before. Also is his body definitely found where it was left?


 And why didn't David notice it when he buried Callum?

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Shona related or connected to Callum?

----------


## lizann

Sean Ward homeless as anti-vaxx views leave him unemployable: ?Work has dried up?

Metro

----------

